# what color is my lionhead?



## Haley Renee (May 17, 2016)

I purchased this (pedigreed) buck lionhead a few weeks ago, and was told he's "chestnut". is that an official color? I'm looking into showing him, and want to make sure i can do so.


----------



## promiseacres (May 17, 2016)

Definitely not chestnut... he's a tortoise shell (tort) , maybe blue tortoise shell. As for showing I am not familiar with the approved varieties of this breed. The bunny in the middle of my photo is a chestnut though a rex coat. 

@Bunnylady @Samantha drawz


----------



## samssimonsays (May 17, 2016)

Not chestnut, my guess is fawn.


----------



## Hens and Roos (May 17, 2016)

Welcome  glad you joined us!  your buck looks fawn colored, he sure is cute!


----------



## Haley Renee (May 17, 2016)

Samantha drawz said:


> Not chestnut, my guess is fawn.


okay, thanks!


----------



## Haley Renee (May 17, 2016)

Hens and Roos said:


> Welcome  glad you joined us!  your buck looks fawn colored, he sure is cute!


thank you! im glad to be here  okay. he definitely is!! fawn cannot be shown, right?


----------



## Bunnylady (May 17, 2016)

Fawn is not showable, Tort is. What color is the underside of his tail? If it's white, he's a Fawn, if it's colored, he's a Tort.

Just for funsies, this is a picture of the rabbit that won the breed nationals this year - a Tort.


----------



## Haley Renee (May 17, 2016)

Bunnylady said:


> Fawn is not showable, Tort is. What color is the underside of his tail? If it's white, he's a Fawn, if it's colored, he's a Tort.
> 
> Just for funsies, this is a picture of the rabbit that won the breed nationals this year - a Tort.


his is white. oh my, thats so cute!


----------



## Becca'sBunnyBarn (May 18, 2016)

There are two colors that you can show with Lionheads, REW and Tort. They're working on approving more colors, but those are the only two for now. Your baby is super cute!


----------

